# Cattleya lueddemaniana var coerulea flamea ‘Marmalade Blue’



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2022)

Received this division from Brazil from the nursery Orquidário Americana in 2020. Finally it grew strong enough to bloom.

Amazing flamea in a coerulea form of this lovely species. Almost pentaflamea with the mini brush strokes in sepals.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 5, 2022)

Oh you tease us again Leslie! Stunning clone!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Oh you tease us again Leslie! Stunning clone!
> David


I like your surprises too with your lovely plants!


----------



## tomp (Apr 6, 2022)

Leslie
another knock out!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2022)

wow.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 6, 2022)

Perfect!!!!Colour, shape....awardable quality, indeed....from Heloise???


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 6, 2022)

dodidoki said:


> Perfect!!!!Colour, shape....awardable quality, indeed....from Heloise???


Yes from Heloisa.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 6, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Oh you tease us again Leslie! Stunning clone!
> David


Tease, David? Tormenting would be a more appropriate term!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 7, 2022)

I think orchids torment us and we take it lol. The addiction and wanting are almost painful and exciting at the same time!


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow!!! Your incredible flameas have made me covet more than I have most anything in the orchid world. Torture it is, as for every one I get now one must go, so I have to be disciplined (which is not my strong suit)!


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2022)

Outstanding Leslie and a wonderful upright dorsal.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 9, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> Wow!!! Your incredible flameas have made me covet more than I have most anything in the orchid world. Torture it is, as for every one I get now one must go, so I have to be disciplined (which is not my strong suit)!


I see an extra bedroom opening up in your house lol.

And… wait… a mini greenhouse???


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 9, 2022)

Amazing! Now if only I could get this species to bloom….


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 9, 2022)

NEslipper said:


> Amazing! Now if only I could get this species to bloom….


It needs Vanda light. So south window or higher up in GH.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 10, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Received this division from Brazil from the nursery Orquidário Americana in 2020. Finally it grew strong enough to bloom.
> 
> Amazing flamea in a coerulea form of this lovely species. Almost pentaflamea with the mini brush strokes in sepals.
> 
> ...


That’s stunning.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2022)

Thought I’d do some glamour shots today lol.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 11, 2022)

W


DrLeslieEe said:


> Thought I’d do some glamour shots today lol.
> 
> View attachment 33625
> View attachment 33626
> ...


Where did that painting of maxima come from?
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 11, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> W
> 
> Where did that painting of maxima come from?
> Patrick


I bought that from Glen Decker few years back. A print that was retouched by the artist Angela Mirro. I also got one from him by her of the Phragmipedium kovachii.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 12, 2022)

Glamour is right. That lip is amazing,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2022)

glamorous, for sure.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thought I’d do some glamour shots today lol.


And your shots show this flower in its whole splendour.  Congrats, Leslie .


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I bought that from Glen Decker few years back. A print that was retouched by the artist Angela Mirro. I also got one from him by her of the Phragmipedium kovachii.


Would you mind showing the painting of kovachii?
Patrick


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Would you mind showing the painting of kovachii?
> Patrick


Yes here you go:


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes here you go:
> 
> View attachment 33641
> View attachment 33642


Lovely, thanks
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Lovely, thanks
> Patrick


Welcome… lifelike and true size too!


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Welcome… lifelike and true size too!


Really, and kovochii is quite a large bloom too.
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 12, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> Really, and kovochii is quite a large bloom too.
> Patrick


Yes the frame is 3 x 2 feet.


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 13, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I see an extra bedroom opening up in your house lol.
> 
> And… wait… a mini greenhouse???


My grow room is full, every usable window is full. If I got more I’d have no time for them. Plus a greenhouse would have to be attached to our house (not doable with proper light), not free standing, per our community covenants. I have a perfect yard space for a lovely English conservatory, however the $$$$$, work and rules keep me from it, so….discipline  and growing vicariously through this wonderful forum.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 13, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> My grow room is full, every usable window is full. If I got more I’d have no time for them. Plus a greenhouse would have to be attached to our house (not doable with proper light), not free standing, per our community covenants. I have a perfect yard space for a lovely English conservatory, however the $$$$$, work and rules keep me from it, so….discipline  and growing vicariously through this wonderful forum.


I love the Hartley Botanic greenhouses with the cold frames on the side for starting garden plant seeds in early spring, someday.
Patr
ick


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 13, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> I love the Hartley Botanic greenhouses with the cold frames on the side for starting garden plant seeds in early spring, someday.
> PatrView attachment 33674
> ick


Yes, lovely, but I can’t have a detached structure on my property, or I’d be on this or one like it.


----------

